# Où acheter un iPad Pro au meilleur prix ?



## Oublieux (30 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Comme j’ai pu l’évoquer dans un autre sujet, je cherche à acheter un iPad Pro (11’ ou 12’9, modèle 2018, 64 gigas). Seulement, c’est plutôt difficile à trouver.
Avez-vous des conseils à me donner ? Sur le refurb, rien et à mon avis ça n’arrivera pas tout de suite, pas grand-chose sur les sites de particulier à particulier, en magasin non plus. 
Merci par avance


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Chez Apple; à la Fn.c avec 5 ou 10% de mise, quand la fn.c fait ses promos; ou bien Am.zon…


----------



## ibabar (31 Juillet 2020)

J'ai eu la surprise de redécouvrir Ebay pour les iPad !
C'est par ce biais que j'avais dégoté une super affaire en 2019 sur un iPad Pro 11" (un prix tellement canon que j'étais persuadé que c'était une arnaque: je me voyais déjà activer la garantie PayPal).
Et j'ai aussi tout récemment suivi 2 enchères d'iPad mini 5 à vils prix.
Je précise que les vendeurs en question avaient des profils notés et qu'ils étaient en France.

Mais j'ajoute que ce n'est pas histoire de faible diffusion ou d'acheteurs tellement satisfaits qu'ils garderaient leur iPad: il faut être patient et à l'affût, c'est tout.
J'ai par ailleurs une certaine difficulté à revendre l'iPad Pro 6 mois plus tard (sur leboncoincoin), preuve que les acheteurs ne se bousculent pas, et paradoxalement il y avait un certain nombre d'annonces avec un prix trop haut pour de la seconde main (beaucoup d'acheteurs pensent détenir un objet tellement convoité...).
Ma règle est qu'il faut que je gagne 30% sur le prix du neuf, sinon le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle.
Je précise aussi que - d'expérience - la cote des Mac se maintient nettement mieux que celle des iPad.


----------

